# Audio out vs pre-out



## see4real (Sep 2, 2011)

I am trying to set up a multi-room system with a Yamaha RX-V671 to run my 7.1 in the main living area and external amps to run speakers in several other rooms in the house. I do not wish to run a volume control to each room, so I'd prefer to set the volume on the external amp and have it coordinate with the main receiver (volume goes up/down with that unit). 

The audio out on this unit just sends a straight signal, independent of volume. When looking up specs on the RX-V867, it's got pre-outs on the main channels. Would running the external amps from the main pre-out get the volume control I am looking for? In the manual, it states not to run the main receiver speaker terminals and the pre-outs at the same time though - does anyone do this, and is there any issues in doubling up?

Also, each receiver has a zone 2. I was hoping to separate my outside speakers by designating them to zone 2 and running my dining/kitchen off an audio out or pre-out from the main zone. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I am curious if I need to sell the 671 to get the 867...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

see4real said:


> Would running the external amps from the main pre-out get the volume control I am looking for? In the manual, it states not to run the main receiver speaker terminals and the pre-outs at the same time though - does anyone do this, and is there any issues in doubling up?


Yes that will work just fine just be aware that only the signal going to your main left/right channels will get sent out those two outputs so if your using a surround mode you may very well not get the entire signal.



> Also, each receiver has a zone 2. I was hoping to separate my outside speakers by designating them to zone 2 and running my dining/kitchen off an audio out or pre-out from the main zone. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I am curious if I need to sell the 671 to get the 867...


This is a bit confusing but if I get what your saying, yes using zone 2 will give you a signal to your outside speakers that's independent of what your listening to on the receiver.


----------



## see4real (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks! I think I would only have the additional rooms/amps going in 2ch stereo mode, but I hear your point.


----------

